# What is this white fungus/algae?



## tcald429 (Dec 27, 2012)

Tank hasn't even been up a week and already problems. It has had water/rocks/PFS in it since Tuesday. Also have had a brand new Fluval 406 running trying to clear up the cloudy water that I assumed was from the new PFS. I noticed this morning a white algae fungus beginning to grow on the sand and rocks already. What the heck is this stuff and what could be causing its growth so fast?


----------



## AfricanLove (Jan 2, 2012)

Could it be something that came into the tank on the rocks or something. I really am not sure what it is. Maybe someone else may know.


----------



## tcald429 (Dec 27, 2012)

I guess it's possible, 95% of the rocks were in my previous aquarium though, only a few are new.


----------



## AfricanLove (Jan 2, 2012)

Is there any plants or drift wood in the tank?


----------



## skurj (Oct 30, 2011)

WHat sort of water movement do you have in there? How big is the tank?


----------

